# Never had a regular bowel movement



## BlackjackPhantom (Nov 27, 2011)

Hi there,

I'm new here (see my introduction), and I'm the mom of a 3 year old Spoo we rescued over three weeks ago, named Blackjack. He had loose stools when we got him, and the vet diagnosed Giardia. A course of Flagyl, loose stools continued, but another stool sample tested negative for Giardia. 

We mixed his old food from the rescue, with his new food, Canadae Sea (the salmon one) for a week and half, to reduce the stress of a new food. He's now completely on the new food for over two weeks. The antibiotic course finished a week ago. 

Giving pumpkin with his food helped with the problem for a few days, but as soon as we stopped giving pumpkin, the problem reoccurred. We're not sure what course to take now. Could it be the stress of transition to a new home?

He seems completely healthy-- very energetic and happy, just he has these very loose stools at least twice a day. We are going to give him chicken and rice today and see if that helps. Any advice would be very appreciated.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

It seems you have done everything right and have had him checked by a vet, so it likely is stress. My male Whippet tends to get anxious if there is stress in our house. When he gets uptight, this makes his bowels very loose which can go on for days. I would give it a few more weeks as long as he is healthy in every other aspect. Maybe give him pumpkin every day just to try to keep his bowels from becoming irritated while you wait it out.


----------



## catsaqqara (May 20, 2011)

Antibiotics can disrupt the balance of good bacteria in his system, he should be on a probiotic for loose stool after antibiotics. 

Also he could have issues with his food, I would do a round of probiotics first but my Bambi had loose stools until I found the right food for her, she had a sensitive stomach but switched very quickly to the new food.


----------



## phrannie (Jan 8, 2011)

*Another thought...since the pumpkin helped him, why not continue it? I't pretty inexpensive.....I give Moj pumpkin in every meal (for the opposite problem....slow motility do to nerve damage)...I freeze it in tablespoon droplets on a cookie sheet, then once frozed drop them all into a baggie to be taken out one at a time....You can ease him off it in a few months and see how he does without it.

p *


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

It really sounds like stress and kind of can be expected from a rescue or any dog that might not have been in the best of situations/ or a lot of change in their environment. As well some dogs just get the unlucky draw and for no apparent reason have issues. 

Dogs like this can develop IBS. I believe my (adult) girl has this or possibly had it for sometime. I switched to Raw with in 4-6 months of bringing her home and it completely went away - she has been eating Raw for almost 2 years. I swore off Kibble for her....this is not a Raw endorsement.......although I swear by it - best you can give a dog! However in the last 2 months I have a new puppy who is on Kibble and now all my dogs switch on and off with Raw and kibble daily and my girl is having no issues. I was afraid to do it but I wanted to at least give it a try. 

So my suggestion is do what works - it can take some time to adjust, if the pumpkin works add it in. This makes a much happier dog. My girl had two accidents (she couldn't help it) in my house when we were not home IT WAS EVERYWHERE - so I also crated her until the issues subsided just in case.

You can also try probiotics. I used these and really had no significant changes. 

Does he ever not want to eat? Suri would not want to eat when her stomach was upset. I could always tell because I would hear her stomach growling.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Congratulations on your new spoo! Cute name. 3 wks in he probably is still very nervous and the antibiotics play havoc with his good baterica. Pumpkin, yogurt, and probiotics are all a good idea. One other thing you may want to try is an occasional raw meaty bone. Great for the teeth and for firming things up.


----------



## BlackjackPhantom (Nov 27, 2011)

Thanks, everyone. He's such a big and healthy boy in every other aspect. . . I would like to try the probiotics-- How would I do this and how much? 

The pumpkin does agree with him, I was just concerned that it was masking the problem? I had read that it can do that. I will continue with it and see. We'll do chicken and rice for another few days, then start back on the kibble with the pumpkin. 

Wishing I had a crystal ball! I'm sure it's hard on him adjusting to a new environment, but he is getting plenty of love, so that's bound to help, right?!


----------



## BlackjackPhantom (Nov 27, 2011)

Oh, and he ALWAYS wants to eat. ALWAYS!! :afraid:


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Congratulations on your new spoo! Based on recent personal experience (Mr. Sunny) Yes, I think it can be a combination of stress, new food, new routine, and giardia (althoug negative now). Sunny still has loose bowel issues and I'd say most is stress related/change in circumstances, etc. and it sounds like you are doing all the right things. It may take a bit longer to stabilize.


----------



## Laceypoo (Aug 23, 2011)

Lacey is a rescue. A few days after we brought her home she developed loose stools AND vomiting. Had her checked by the vet. Hers was really related to stress. These rescues are under more stress than you realize. I think you are doing everything right and with a little time and TLC your new addition will be just fine. Keep us posted.


----------



## catsaqqara (May 20, 2011)

You can get probiotics online. There are a few different kinds, I use fortiflora occasionally because that is what my vet first prescribed Bambi.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

We've been feeding Beau Nature's Variety frozen raw patties for over a year. He loves them, and always has perfect, firm little stools. Before we changed to the raw patties, he would regularly get loose, messy poops after eating kibble, including quality grain-free brands like Taste of the Wild. The raw patties are kind of expensive, but not having to wipe a poopy butt? Priceless.


----------

